

YC-Backed Referly Acquires LaunchGram, Eyes Ramen Profitability - dmor
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/yc-backed-referly-acquires-launchgram-eyes-ramen-profitability/

======
thesis
"Ramen profitability" in a news headline? I've seen it all now.

~~~
codex
The company would be profitable now if not for the several cases of Ramen
needed to pay for the acquisition.

------
mkoble11
Congrats to LaunchGram & Referly!

Danielle, you are a huge inspiration!!! :D

------
Nemisis7654
Out of curiosity, how will this affect the other members of the LaunchGram
team?

~~~
SparksZilla
Great question. Zach, our CTO, has joined another company for (not public
yet). Carrie, our designer, is currently freelancing and is booked out for
several months.

~~~
Nemisis7654
Awesome. I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well. Congrats again.

------
petekistler
Congrats Andy! Will your day-to-day change now after the acquisition?

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks! Everybody says this in an acquisition, but I honestly could not be
more excited to join the Referly team. One of the biggest reasons why is that
my day-to-day will, and already has, changed quite a bit. While we remain
devoted to maintaining and improving LaunchGram, I'll be doing a good amount
of work on the Referly product as well.

------
studiosam
A YC company buying a 500 company, YC is always on top =)

~~~
SparksZilla
Touché =)

------
jtreminio
"Only LaunchGram’s CEO Andy Sparks is coming on with the acquisition, but
Refer.ly plans to keep LaunchGram alive."

Does this mean all of LaunchGram's employees are let go?

~~~
SparksZilla
This is another great question. Our team (this is Andy) was very small. My
other two co-founders, who I still live with, have decided to move on to other
projects. Zach, our CTO, is now working with another company (not public yet),
and Carrie, our designer, has booked several months worth of freelance work.
The important thing is: everybody is employed and happy.

------
niels
It's funny how some people can spin a story.

